# NYU Tisch Portfolio



## Lyras (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey,
Is there anyone here who did not send in a video or dvd get accepted?  I had to give them a storyboard and I'm hoping that won't hurt my chances.
Thanks

P.S. Are you a transfer student?


----------



## Lyras (Apr 14, 2008)

Uh oh, does the lack of response mean that no one has been accepted with a storyboard?


----------



## armen (Apr 14, 2008)

Not necessarily. Maybe there aren't people around who did send a storyboard, considering there's not too many people who post in this forum. But if you did send a storyboard, hopefully it was great, because I'm assuming since they probably get more videos, they'd stress a lot on a storyboard. That's just my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## Mariano (May 11, 2008)

Hey I sent 10 photos and I just got the amazing news that i got in, so if ur portfolio is good, i don't see why it would hurt your chances....
let us know what happend!
cheers


----------



## Evan (May 11, 2008)

i know somebody who got in with a storyboard.


----------



## rszanto (May 15, 2008)

I got in with a script


----------

